# Tambour (roll top) top



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can read or watch a "how to" on a tambour top? This is the kind of top used on a roll top desk and on some bread boxes.

I'm probably going to be building a console that will house the control panels for our church's audio system. We need to be able to secure it and a tambour top and lock seems like the best approach, but I have never done one.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Unless you're set on making your tambor, search the web for one. I've seen them in several places and in a couple of different styles.

If you just gotta make your own, the easiest would be to cut several strips of wood ~1/2" wide x ~1/4" thick x ? long and glue them to a piece of medium weight canvas.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is a link to video showing the method using cloth.

Here is a method using router bits to make parts that link together like a chain.


----------



## rcs47 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rich,

Tommy Mac does a show with one:

http://www.thomasjmacdonald.com/content/0112-bread-boxpeabody-essex-museum/

I made a roll top desk 35+ years ago, and glued canvas to the slats with yellow glue. I cut a rabbit in the bottom handle board to receive the canvas. Then covered the canvas with a piece of wood and screws to ensure everything held together.

I think Tommy uses a specific type of canvas, but I can't remember. They are rerunning his season 1 shows now, and you might be able to catch his breadbox show.

Good luck,


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Rich - One of my projects is a breadbox which has a tambour rool up door. In the post, I mentioned how I had used a 1/8 roundover on the slats thinking it was enough. I ended up glueing the door and discovering it wasn't enough. I had to scrape the edges several times before I got it right.

What I did was assemble the ends and cutting them in shape. Then I clamped a mirror image of the ends which were about 3/8" smaller with the same exact shape. That was my template I used to guide my router to make the groove for the door to slide along.

I know this is a quick simplified synopsis of what I did. I'm willing to elaborate on what I did if it would help. Please feel free to ask… but I know you can do it. I've seen your projects etc.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

"Norm" did one on The New Yankee Workshop once.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I haven't done one, but did quite a bit of research. If you make your own, besure to put the easy tearing side of the material lenghtwise, not on the edges. It will last a lot longer.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

Rockler sells the tambour already mounted on cloth. They also sell a router bit set to make your own. The slats fit together so you don't need the cloth backing. Instructions included with the set. I did it for my roll top desk. You can see it in my projects. The router bit set is easy to use with a router table.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Sawkerf -

Buying a pre-made tambour seems like a very good idea in my situation. I checked and it looks like I can get exactly what I need with respect to size and choice of wood. They come sanded and ready to finish so we will be able to finish it to match the rest of the console.

I didn't realize this is an option. Thank you.

IMO - This is a classic case where buying beats building.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

This is an item I would really try to buy, rather than build, Rich, I think you are on the right track. There are a whole set of special skills, and special materials and knowledge required, it seems. With little use for the experience gained in other situations.

Without thinking about it, we all make implicit decisions about buying instead of building all the time. Everything from hinges to table saws is buildable. Just doesn't make any sense. I built my own TS switch. It works great and is unique. I forget it is even there. But if this one broke, I don't think I would rebuild it.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I know Norm did one Rich.
I'm not sure which episode it was though.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rich-I have made four tambour-top boxes (like the ones in Sandor Nagyszalanczy's video that JimP posted above).

They really aren't that difficult. I used a heavy cotton canvas from a Hancock's Fabric store, and knocked all four of them out in an afternoon.

-Gerry


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Shouldn't the well rounded woodworker make one of everything just for knowledge and experience?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Norm did a roll top desk with tambour maybe he has avideo of it? Alistair


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Topa-I am pretty 'well rounded', but I didn't think we were talking about my waist-line!

-Gerry


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey gerry welcome to the clubLOL as my German friends say a man needs a little buffering fat to see him through the winter LOL. Alistair ps I have enough for the next ice age


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Topa - I agree that a "well rounded woodworker" should try lots of different things, but there are other factors at work here. If I were making a breadbox, I might try to do my own but I will be making a large console and the slats of the tambour will probably be 62" long. My intuition tells me that the longer the slats the more important it is to be precise.

As an FYI, I might be called somewhat "well rounded" myself. I like that well nourished look. I take comfort in knowing that in a famine I could probably outlast my skinny friends.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

In Wisconsin, we refer to it as 'packing on our winter weight'.

At the rate I am going, I'll be well prepared for winters into the next couple of decades.

-Gerry


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Rich-Your intuition is right on … a 62" wide tambour is an entirely different kettle of fish when compared to the 11" tambours I have made.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone is interested, here is a source I found for pre-made tambours

http://www.woodwaves.com/collections/tambour

If anyone has experience with them (good or bad) I would love to hear it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Gerry, Now that you mention it, I wish I wasn't so well rounded ;-))


----------



## SATGrampa (May 6, 2013)

I just stumbled onto this thread and thought I'd make a (really) late contribution. I ran into a video about making a tambour door project using Amana's router bits and, after watching it, I decided I needed to get the bits and gove it a try. Here is a link to the video.


----------

